

Show HN: Lolzwow.com Interesting videos on the web - mesuvash

Most of the time i face this situation “I am bored and i want to watch some interesting videos. I Google to  find out good videos and before i find one i get tired of searching myriad of videos shared in the web.”<p>We built lolzwow.com to address this simple problem. The main idea behind lolzwow is that we search videos for you and we are committed to provide good videos shared in web. We use social different measure to feature videos liked by large amount of people. We impose manual filtering on collected videos to ensure the quality of the content. We embed collected videos to provide credit to the original source.<p>I hope this site will be useful for people who love to watch interesting videos.
======
krat0sprakhar
<http://www.lolzwow.com/> <\--- Link

